# I can no longer log onto my computer



## karambos (Sep 1, 2004)

I bought my computer from someone and I keep seeing his name in various places like SYSTEM PREFERENCES > USERS and I'd like to substitute his name with mine. I asked someone over at apple forums about this and they told me to open the NetInfo Manager in APPLICATIONS > UTILITIES and to delete him from the users.

I did this and after about 5 minutes, the computer shut down and restarted and now I can't log on any more. 

Luckily, yesterday I created an account with user rights only for my collegue. I used that to log on and from within this account a can still see the previous users' name in SYSTEM PREFERENCES > USERS. The previous users' account has my desktop! i.e. all the stuff I've been putting on the desktop over the last few weeks can be found on his desktop. I cannot access the user accounts, though.

If I go to APPLICATIONS > UTILITIES > NET INFO MANAGER > USERS I can see the following: 
daemon 
michi (the account I created yesterday) 
mysql 
nobody 
root 
smmsp 
sshd 
unknown 
www 

Please help me log on as an admin.

I'm extremely grateful for any help on this.


----------



## Bruce319 (May 14, 2003)

Don't have an apple computer, but does Apple OS have "System Restore" built-in? If it does, just restore the computer to a previous date before the user was deleted.


----------



## karambos (Sep 1, 2004)

Just to inform anyone reading this - I eventually reinstalled the OS I can now log on.

Topic closed.


----------



## akad (Jul 31, 2004)

if you meant log in as the root user, the info on how to do that is on apple's website


----------

